# Any thoughts on Kerastase hair care?



## Geek2 (Mar 24, 2005)

I keep reading about this line in the magazines. Are the shampoos and conditioners worth the price? I tried a leave-in conditioner once at a spa and it made my hair really nice. I've never bought this line and was just wondering if I should take the plunge?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 24, 2005)

Hey you! Long time no see! Missed ya!




As far as the Kerastase, I haven't used it personally - but I've heard a lot of good reviews on it. They were at the IBS show one year &amp; I tried to get a sample, but they ran out!



But from looking at the models they had there - and the live styling on stage, it seems really good. Is there anyway you can find a bottle cheap on Ebay or a sample to try? The only gripe I've heard from people is that it sometimes is heavy on fine hair - but you should try for yourself &amp; see how it is. But for the prices, I'd check cheaper routes until you're sure you like it.


----------



## Andi (Mar 27, 2005)

IÂ´ve tried a few of their products, because theyÂ´re sold at the hair salon I go to. They are kinda expensive, but a lot of their prducts are worth the money. I think their conditioners are great, the hair mask I have is also good, but IÂ´m not impressed with their shampoos. I get the same results with cheaper shampoos.

also IÂ´ve heard that a lot of famous hair stylists use their products on models.


----------



## spaflam (Mar 30, 2005)

Very pricey - yet astoundingly cheap in Europe.

I use (and love) Maquintensse Fine (I have very, very fine and slightly dry hair) which can be 35 - 40 US dollars. I got it for 19 Euros (about 17 bucks) in Ireland.

Wish I had bought more.

Also like the Bain Satin 1 and 2 shampoos - but like Biolage Hydrating shampoo just as well.

The treatments ARE excellent and worth the cash (try the 'net and ebay for bargains) - but I would rather spend money on a cheaper 'poo and invest in a good conditioner and/or treatment.

Anybody have an opinion on Redken All-Soft? I am considering the 'poo.


----------



## paige3838 (Mar 31, 2005)

I've liked the results when a salon I went to used the products on me, but I've been hesitant to buy it because of the price. So far I only have a leave-in smoother, which I love.


----------

